# Cigar - Cigar pen.... still not perfect...



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

So I've been toying with making a Cigar pen look like a cigar. After several failed attempts, I was very close on this one, but there are a few flaws that I'm not happy about. The got a little nick in it and the top to slightly proud so it doesn't line up flush. 

The pen is made from walnut burl, which looks alot like a maduro wrapper. The band is under several coats of a CA finish.

Let me know what you think!

Derek


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Dv,
The cigar pen looks pretty cool. Neat idea. Keep em coming. Did you put a clear finish over the band to protect it?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

Sure did, put the band directly on the wood and several coats of CA finish on top.


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

Aren't they hard to keep lit?


:lol:


nice job.


----------



## pabloj13 (Dec 10, 2009)

I think it looks fantastic. You could sell a million of those things.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

I was going to ask you about those. Looks great. You picked the perfect wood. Do you have a wood in mind for "natural" wrappers? I can't see any flaws, but you still have some time before fathers day. I can see pens like that being a hot item.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

I can do a price break at 1 million.... Or maybe at around 10.

I was considering maybe a maple burl for a natural wrapper. Any other suggestions?

Thanks for all your great feedback. Keep me in mind around the holidays... Or child births.... Or for the cigar lover!


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

That is awesome. Great idea and execution. Love the closed end and good job on keeping that wrapper down.

John


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Those turned out great. Good idea.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm using the pen at work today and getting alot of comments. One girl asked me if I could make her one with a certain band. Pen feels good and makes me feel like I'm smoking a cigar when I hold it up near my face.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

What about Cherry burl for a "natural wrapper" look would that be a good color?


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm looking on your webpage and the leopardwood looks very close (a little to dark) but the grain looks like it matches the veins in the tobacco leaves. The Bubinga also looks close but the grain is too straight. I don't know about cherry, I've never seen it turned into a pen.

I think as long as you get it close, the cigar band would "seal the deal" aesthetically, so to speak.

I'm sending you a PM.


----------

